# 2 questions



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok so i got two questions.

1. What is a good caulking to use in the inside corners? where they meet at a 90. i see people using it all the time to help round the corner and make it look straighter.

2. I use coarse screws when haning rock, but when would you use fine coarse thread? 

Thanks.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

caulk in corners ! really......if your seeing this then your seeing some real hack jobs !!!!

fine screws -----metal studs etc.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

yea i use that sure corner tape on my work. takes a little longer but when im done it comes out nice. i just started using 12 footers on this job and from now on thats all im going to order if i can get away with it becuase goes a lot faster when it comes to mudding and hanging.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> yea i use that sure corner tape on my work. takes a little longer but when im done it comes out nice. i just started using 12 footers on this job and from now on thats all im going to order if i can get away with it becuase goes a lot faster when it comes to mudding and hanging.


 Is that the tape with the metal strips:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol....ya it is the tape with the metal strips....
I remember Disanto mentioning this before on Contractor talk.
Drywallers & tapers shouldn't even know how to use caulking; period!
I hear or see caulk and I run! :laughing:

And I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as a fine coarse thread screw bro. There's coarse thread and fine thread.
Coarse goes into wood, fine thread goes into steel.
Ex: Resilient channel, 1 x 2 drywall angle, steel studs, track, etc.
The finer threads help bite in a little more into the steel and dont strip.
You can still use coarse thread in steel if you want but you might have a harder time, and fine thread is recommended.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

A drywaller who refuses to use caulk? Hmm.

Big Stretch is good, but doesn't run as easily as DAP. I've even used NP-1 in a pinch.:yes: I prefer Big Stretch as a final finish type caulk, but DAP is kick-ass for when you need to hustle (and it shrinks more)....finger against the tube tip and running on stilts. We used to do this after knockdown, really tidied up the angles and gave a super-professional appearance. Personally, I never do it on any of my own jobs, but it worked pretty slick on _that_ contractor's jobs. He paid $0.03/sq. ft. for what he called "prepping" the texture, and at first it wasn't all that good money......but once you got it dialed in you made damn fine wage for a few hours of work.

I'm not afraid to use *ANYTHING *that helps me get the job done the way I want it done. 

Fine threads are for steel (or for when those are the only 1" screws they had and you've got eleventy pocket doors to hang:whistling2


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> A drywaller who refuses to use caulk? Hmm.
> 
> Big Stretch is good, but doesn't run as easily as DAP. I've even used NP-1 in a pinch.:yes: I prefer Big Stretch as a final finish type caulk, but DAP is kick-ass for when you need to hustle (and it shrinks more)....finger against the tube tip and running on stilts. We used to do this after knockdown, really tidied up the angles and gave a super-professional appearance. Personally, I never do it on any of my own jobs, but it worked pretty slick on _that_ contractor's jobs. He paid $0.03/sq. ft. for what he called "prepping" the texture, and at first it wasn't all that good money......but once you got it dialed in you made damn fine wage for a few hours of work.
> 
> ...


Haha! Gotta love those pocket doors eh!? With no 1" screws anywhere on the jobsite...grr...
And it's not that I refuse to use caulking. I do allot of painting too, but for drywalling & taping? To help finish your corner tapes? :no:
I can see it for some kind of fire rating, or for design ceilings against a core slab ceiling or something. But just a regular house? New construction? Get that crap off my job!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Gotta love those pocket doors eh!? With no 1" screws anywhere on the jobsite...grr...
> And it's not that I refuse to use caulking. I do allot of painting too, but for drywalling & taping? To help finish your corner tapes? :no:
> I can see it for some kind of fire rating, or for design ceilings against a core slab ceiling or something. But just a regular house? New construction? Get that crap off my job!


I suppose, looking back at the original post/question, we encounter a situation in which caulk is not normally used. Okay, not even remotely 'normally'. 

I don't think I could straighten out a corner with caulk........but I certainly can with this amazing not-so-new product called...............drywall mud.

Oh, and pocket doors might get hung early on in the job, but they generally get screwed on the last day after I've forced myself to remember to pick up some 1"-ers


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I don't think I could straighten out a corner with caulk........but I certainly can with this amazing not-so-new product called...............drywall mud.


:laughing::lol:


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok so i got two questions.
> 
> 1. *What is a good caulking to use in the inside corners?* where they meet at a 90. i see people using it all the time to help round the corner and make it look straighter.
> 
> ...


Dude, I've never seen a finisher straighten out a corner with caulk.

However, I don't get to see what those wiley painters are up too after us......


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Dude, I've never seen a finisher straighten out a corner with caulk.
> 
> However, I don't get to see what those wiley painters are up too after us......


Even painters shouldn't need caulking against inside taped corners. Not if it's taped by a professional. Painters could use caulking around doors, windows and baseboards, etc..

But there shouldn't be any need for it at all for inside corners.
I've also used it before if it's an older re-paint.
If the previous cutting job was bad and you want to straighten it out without having to repaint the entire ceilings, than you could run a bead of caulking in the corner to hide the previous badly painted edge. Then you can re-paint and keep a straight line with your new coat of paint.

But other than that and a few other specific applications I could think of, caulking doesn't particularly belong in corners. That's what tape and mud are for. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

iuse it to fix little hairline cracks when doing reno's


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok you guys are being awful nice .coarse thread ..fine thread give me a break I thought this was a professionals site give me a break


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Since we're not supposed to use nails anymore....I find fine thread screws drive in wood with a hammer better than coarse threaded.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ok you guys are being awful nice .coarse thread ..fine thread give me a break I thought this was a professionals site give me a break


Hahaha!! :laughing: Oh Steve, were not all pro's like you bro 
Some are still pro's in the making.
I can remember back when I didn't know the difference between fine thread and coarse thread....right before my grade 8 graduation! :laughing:



P.A. ROCKER said:


> Since we're not supposed to use nails anymore....I find fine thread screws drive in wood with a hammer better than coarse threaded.:yes:


haha! Good one P.A.
They are for sure easier to hammer in. Good luck with steel studs though


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Guess I'm just feeling a little nasty tonight . My new helper has 6 months experience and he knew the difference .Wtf


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Sometimes a very small bead of caulking on 90 degree angles can be done as a precuationary meausure. I do alot of modular homes and here I caulk everything. Dont really do it much for residential but sometimes I will caulk all all exterior angles. SWP Powerhouse 60 year is what I recommend. .Dont try and save a buck or two its not worth it. i guess the reason i like to do a very fine a small bead is for summer and winter contraction of the framing. Doing this will eliminate some cracking due to acclimation of home. Not a cure all by any means but just a little extra insurance. 

Now the painter side would be that some people prefer the look of having rounded corners. i know. I know. Is crazy but some people actually request having all there angles caulked. Not for poor taping but for the look. I dont care for that look but the custumer is allways right.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Guess I'm just feeling a little nasty tonight . My new helper has 6 months experience and he knew the difference .Wtf


Haha! I hear ya! Sometimes I get down right crabby too.
Then I chew people out! lol. But I've been trying to remain diplomatic and think things through a little more before I speak. 
Otherwise I'd be just like FTD and that other douche bag, what's his name again? Mudstar?! Yup, that's it.

Oh no!? I didn't just say that did I!? Guess im a little crabby too :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not a big drinker but today felt like a six pack kind of day:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> I'm not a big drinker but today felt like a six pack kind of day:jester:


Haha! Every now and then we all need six pack kind of days :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Every now and then we all need six pack kind of days :thumbsup:


 Yea like every day!!:drink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I'm not a big drinker but today felt like a six pack kind of day:jester:


Just 6??:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd look like this if I drank a 6 pack nowadays.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I'd look like this if I drank a 6 pack nowadays.


Hey!! How did Vanman's picture wind up on the internet!? :laughing:

Hey Paul, Brandon told me you gave him a call?
We're you able to figure out some stuff?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I'd look like this if I drank a 6 pack nowadays.


 A hot charcoal grill,,,and a light weight...yeah!..that pic could have ended up alot worse!!!:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> A hot charcoal grill,,,and a light weight...yeah!..that pic could have ended up alot worse!!!:whistling2:


Haha! Very true!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I have to agree with Slim on this subject of caulk. It is just a final prep and it should pay extra as well. For any texture finish the caulk will help speed up any cut in work during the painting. I may have done this process only 3 or 4 times. results have always turned out great. Of course a person can do a bad job when caulking. I just pull tight and use the least amount possible.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey!! How did Vanman's picture wind up on the internet!? :laughing:
> 
> Hey Paul, Brandon told me you gave him a call?
> We're you able to figure out some stuff?


Yup, just getting the time to sit down and get a order in is next to impossible.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey!! How did Vanman's picture wind up on the internet!? :laughing:
> 
> Hey Paul, Brandon told me you gave him a call?
> We're you able to figure out some stuff?


 No way thats me chief!! He has only six cans lying beside him.:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> No way thats me chief!! He has only six cans lying beside him.:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> No way thats me chief!! He has only six cans lying beside him.:blink:


oh! My bad! 
Here you are!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh! My bad!
> Here you are!


That's not what vanman drinks:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's not what vanman drinks:whistling2:


Where the hell do you find these things!? lol


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Oh, and pocket doors might get hung early on in the job, but they generally get screwed on the last day after I've forced myself to remember to pick up some 1"-ers


Battled this for a year before the light came on, had supply house order a box(10000) 1" screws, rammed it under the truck seat never leave home without them.

Like screwing all my res channel with them to, can't hit the joists/rafters.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> Battled this for a year before the light came on, had supply house order a box(10000) 1" screws, rammed it under the truck seat never leave home without them.
> 
> Like screwing all my res channel with them to, can't hit the joists/rafters.


Yup I do the same with the resilient channel.
Always use 1" fine thread. Can't hit the joists/rafters and don't risk poking through the vapour barrier.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

br549


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> glue


glue drywall to resilient?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I caught that...The pocket doors I glue ..screw a 1 1/2 '' through a 2x2 peice of scrap till glue sets then pull screw.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> Battled this for a year before the light came on, had supply house order a box(10000) 1" screws, rammed it under the truck seat never leave home without them.
> 
> Like screwing all my res channel with them to, can't hit the joists/rafters.


I generally run to the local hardware store and fill up a pretty big tough ziploc bag and toss in my hanging box. I don't run out very often, but when I do that's when I get lazy. Come on, admit it........when you run out of those 10000 you're gonna put off going to get more :laughing:

Glue is a good idea moore...I'll have to remember that. I bet it firms up the door even better that way.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's not what vanman drinks:whistling2:


 Is there a special sheep site that the rest of us don't no about?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Is there a special sheep site that the rest of us don't no about?


Hahaha! That's what I was wondering! I don't know where he finds these things!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! That's what I was wondering! I don't know where he finds these things!


 Yea i think Mr Buck needs 2 come out of the closet:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i think Mr Buck needs 2 come out of the closet:yes:


:lol::lol: Oh Snap! Stings don't it 2buck!? :laughing:


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I generally run to the local hardware store and fill up a pretty big tough ziploc bag and toss in my hanging box. I don't run out very often, but when I do that's when I get lazy. Come on, admit it........when you run out of those 10000 you're gonna put off going to get more :laughing:
> 
> Glue is a good idea moore...I'll have to remember that. I bet it firms up the door even better that way.


 
You got it and it'll take 3 or 4 times of cursin @ myself and diggin through the tool box for spilled screws to finally remember to get another box.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> :lol::lol: Oh Snap! Stings don't it 2buck!? :laughing:


Only the closet shall know:whistling2:


----------

